# Best graphics/console quality mobile games (iOS/android) List up



## Prashmith (May 14, 2014)

I have created a list of console standard android games and stuff these will entertain u for long enough.

If i miss something please write below  

This is the list of games By graphics please Feel free to discuss it.

Use spoiler button to recall a list and press again to open screenshots of the same
These are the TOP 25's Please note that the list is in decreasing order

Gangster Miami
*i61.tinypic.com/264j0qc.jpg


Spoiler



*i60.tinypic.com/2gt40ew.jpg



GTA 3
*i60.tinypic.com/15mhjpf.jpg


Spoiler



*i61.tinypic.com/3135fg5.jpg



GTA Vice City
*i59.tinypic.com/2v3k4lk.jpg


Spoiler



*i60.tinypic.com/xdtlrb.jpg
*i62.tinypic.com/fka4wi.jpg



GTA San Andreas
*i62.tinypic.com/2retnp5.jpg


Spoiler



*i58.tinypic.com/91j8ut.jpg



The Dark Knight Rises
*i57.tinypic.com/14c4bo4.jpg


Spoiler



*i58.tinypic.com/orqt0m.jpg



The amazing Spider Man
*i62.tinypic.com/2vdjjvs.jpg


Spoiler



*i60.tinypic.com/21b7thu.jpg
*i57.tinypic.com/295rg3s.jpg



The amazing spider man 2
*i58.tinypic.com/27y4sq0.jpg


Spoiler



*i61.tinypic.com/33fdq13.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/29og3sh.jpg



NOVA 2
*i60.tinypic.com/2zxwm4i.jpg


Spoiler



*i60.tinypic.com/24bqd6p.jpg



Fifa 14
*i60.tinypic.com/2hns208.jpg


Spoiler



*i58.tinypic.com/2419f1z.jpg



Dead Trigger
*i57.tinypic.com/e7j9lt.jpg


Spoiler



*i62.tinypic.com/fvedjm.jpg
*i57.tinypic.com/aueao7.jpg



NFS Most Wanted 2012(ios,android)
*i60.tinypic.com/uld0l.jpg


Spoiler



*i59.tinypic.com/1zdvuxg.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/2zoccxu.jpg



gangster vegas
*i62.tinypic.com/98vn78.jpg


Spoiler



*i57.tinypic.com/29c4c5f.jpg



Shadowgun THD
*i62.tinypic.com/33c8boo.jpg


Spoiler



*i58.tinypic.com/14djajl.jpg
*i60.tinypic.com/2hye79l.jpg



Call of Duty Strike Team
*i60.tinypic.com/29pzpci.jpg


Spoiler



*i61.tinypic.com/5krgbd.jpg
*i61.tinypic.com/2m67h5f.jpg



10)Asphalt 8 Airborne
*i57.tinypic.com/11syq6r.jpg


Spoiler



*i60.tinypic.com/35dd9xx.jpg
*i61.tinypic.com/ny8mkw.jpg



9)NOVA 3(ios,android)
*i57.tinypic.com/313nhoi.jpg


Spoiler



*i57.tinypic.com/fux9o4.jpg
*i61.tinypic.com/2crtsuq.jpg



8)Modern Combat 4 Zero hour(IOS,Android)   (NEED HELP!DO IT NEEDS A BETTER PLACE?)
*i59.tinypic.com/2cz3bkj.jpg


Spoiler



*i60.tinypic.com/2h2jrmf.jpg
*i62.tinypic.com/2r3ckkj.jpg
*i57.tinypic.com/2cheth.jpg



7)Galaxy on fire 2 FULL HD(iOS,android)
*i61.tinypic.com/6htb2f.jpg


Spoiler



*i58.tinypic.com/1183t49.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/1zydkdl.jpg



6)Shadow gun Deadzone(iOS,android)
*i58.tinypic.com/5l5m41.jpg


Spoiler



*i61.tinypic.com/30tlvn5.jpg
*i62.tinypic.com/zvai6p.jpg



5)Real racing 3(iOS,android)
*i61.tinypic.com/xnvnnr.jpg


Spoiler



*i57.tinypic.com/j8mr5x.jpg
*i58.tinypic.com/bfi0w8.jpg



4)Dead trigger 2(iOS,android)
*i60.tinypic.com/neci1f.jpg


Spoiler



*i57.tinypic.com/dwf7kg.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/1r7wxg.jpg



3)PORTAL(ANDROID exclusive YEY)
*i60.tinypic.com/rixki8.jpg


Spoiler



*i61.tinypic.com/ot3dyo.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/5xlpbt.jpg



2)Infinity blade (iOS)
*i60.tinypic.com/21a9r7p.jpg


Spoiler



*i57.tinypic.com/2gwexad.jpg
*i58.tinypic.com/5l2sqv.jpg



1)Half Life 2(Android nvidia exclusive yay)
*i57.tinypic.com/25r2v5f.jpg
HERE IS OUR GOLDEN JEWEL


Spoiler



*i61.tinypic.com/fm2sua.jpg
*i58.tinypic.com/5poa5w.jpg
*i60.tinypic.com/fp2q6w.jpg



BIGGEST QUESTION?What half life huh?

Okay it was that old PC classic which nvidia ported with extras and effects .with portal And these seem to To Nvidias ANDROID EXCLUSIVE finally android fans can satisfy the need and if some one threatens you. "MY IDEVICE HAS INFINITY BLADE 3 then reply we have portal!!! And half life 2 "

Anywayz those were my top 3 why you can see yourself screenshots only 3-2 will be uploaded to keep balance and noto to exclude safe limit of 70 pics set by VbullitinVbullitin

HOLDING LIST

List are the games posted by you all,these are those rocking titles out there which may or may not make it up till the golden list but still deserve a mention from us

(Will be updated With time)



Spoiler



FPS
Carnivores: Ice Age Pro (iOS, android)
Carnivores: Dinosaur Hunter (iOS, android)
Neon Shadow (iOS, android)
The Walking Dead : The Game (iOS, android) 
Modern Combat 2: Black Pegasus (iOS, android)
Modern Combat 3: Fallen Nation (iOS, android)
COD : Strike Team (iOS, android)
COD : World at War Zombies (iOS)
DEAD trigger (iOS, android)
Brothers in arms 2 global front (iOS, android)
Dead trigger 2 (iOS, android)
N.O.V.A. (iOS)
N.O.V.A. 2 (iOS, android)
N.O.V.A. 3 (iOS, android)
Dead Rage: Revenge Soul (iOS)
Eliminate Pro (iOS)
Archetype (iOS)

TPS
Epoch (iOS, android)
Frontline Commando 2 (iOS, android)
GTA 3 (iOS, android)
GTA Vice City (iOS, android)
Mass Effect Infiltrator (iOS, android)
Deus Ex : The Fall (iOS, android)
Gta San Andreas (iOS, android)
Shadow gun Deadzone (iOS, android)
Resident Evil Mercenaries VS (iOS)
Trigger Fist (iOS)
Dead Space (iOS)

Action/Adventure
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light (iOS, android)
The Amazing Spider Man (iOS, android)
The Amazing Spider Man 2 (iOS, android)
The Dark Knight Rises (iOS, android)
Lego Star Wars the complete saga (iOS)
Republique (iOS)
Alien Zone (iOS)
Thor : Son of Asgard (iOS)
Devil May Cry 4 Refrain (iOS)
Avengers Initiative (iOS)
Second Chance Heroes (iOS)
Hero of Sparta II (iOS)
James Cameron's Avatar (iOS)
The Journey Down: Chapter 1 (iOS)
LEGO Batman: DC Super Heroes (iOS)

Racing
NFS Most Wanted (iOS, android)
GT Racing 2 (iOS, android)
Asphalt 8 airborne (iOS, android)
Real racing 3 (iOS, android)
2XL ATV Offroad (iOS)
Fast Five the Movie: Official Game (iOS)
Speed Forge Extreme (iOS)

Fighting
Injustice gods among us (iOS, android)
SOULCALIBUR (iOS, android)
Street Fighter IV (iOS, android)
Street Figher x Tekken (iOS, android) 
god of blades (iOS, android)
The King of Fighters 2012 (iOS, android)
Rage of the Gladiator (iOS, android)
Batman Arkham Origins (iOS, android)
Bruce Lee: Dragon Warrior (iOS)

Action RPG
Chaos Rings Omega (iOS, android)
Eternity Warriors 3 (iOS, android)
Juggernaut: Revenge of Sovering (iOS, android)
Aralon: Sword and Shadow (iOS, android)
XCOM : Enemy Unknown (iOS, android)
Chaos Rings (iOS, android)
Star Wars : Knights of the Old Republic (iOS, android)
Horn (iOS, android)
Infinity Blade (iOS)
Infinity Blade II (iOS)
Infinity Blade III (iOS)
Sacred Odyssey: Rise of Ayden (iOS) 
Bloodmasque (iOS)
Coldfire Keep (iOS)
Evolution: Battle for Utopia (iOS)

MMORPG
Order and Chaos online (iOS, android)
World of Midgard (iOS, android)
Star Legends (iOS, android)
Galaxy on fire alliances (iOS)

Hybrids
After Earth (iOS, android) (endless runner + action combat)
Joe Dever's Lone Wolf - Act 2: Forest Hunt (ebook + action RPG)
The Last Express (iOS, android) (on rails action adventure)
Demonrock: War of Ages (iOS, android) (Reverse Tower Defense + RTS POV + Action)
Bug Heroes 2 (iOS) (Tower Defense + TPS)
Sid Meier's Pirates! (iOS) (RTS + Action/Adventure)

Space / Air combat
ARC Squadron (iOS, android)
Beyond Space (iOS, android)
Sky Gamblers: Air Supremacy (iOS, android)
Galaxy on fire 2 (iOS, android)
Sky Gamblers: Storm Raiders (iOS)
Scorching Skies (iOS)
Dogfight 1951 (iOS)
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X (iOS)

Space RPG
Warpgate HD (iOS)
Galactic Fantasies prelude (iOS)
Warpgate HD (iOS)

Simulation
Sim city (android, iOS)

Sports
FIFA 14 (iOS, android)

Thanks to anorion for helping me build it.


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2014)

Best would be Categorize it according to genre.
If you do that, Asphalt 8 would be on number 1 under racing games, since Real Racing *sucks*.

And list in reverse chronological doesn't make much sense here. But that's personal choice I guess.


----------



## rish1 (May 15, 2014)

i played shadowgun deadzone 2 years ago its disappointing after 2 years not much has improved..

can't blame game companies but these OEM wasting extra GPU power in pushing Crazy resolutions on phones


----------



## Anorion (May 15, 2014)

Injustice gods among us
The Walking Dead 
Aralon: Sword and Shadow 
SOULCALIBUR
XCOM
Chaos Rings
NFS Most Wanted
Epoch
Modern Combat 2: Black Pegasus
Street Fighter IV
Street Figher x Tekken 
Order and Chaos online 
Star Wars : Knights of the Old Republic
Joe Dever's Lone Wolf - Act 2: Forest Hunt
Modern Combat 3: Fallen Nation
Call of Duty Strike Team
ARC Squadron
god of blades
After Earth
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
Horn
Beyond Space
Frontline Commando 2
World of Midgard
The King of Fighters 2012
Star Legends
Sky Gamblers: Air Supremacy
Carnivores: Ice Age Pro
Rage of the Gladiator
Demonrock: War of Ages
The Last Express

COD : World at War Zombies (iOS)
Sacred Odyssey: Rise of Ayden (iOS) 
Bloodmasque (iOS)
Republique (iOS)
Alien Zone (iOS)
Thor : Son of Asgard (iOS)
Devil May Cry 4 Refrain (iOS)
Avengers Initiative (iOS)
Coldfire Keep (iOS)
Resident Evil Mercenaries VS (iOS)
Bruce Lee: Dragon Warrior (iOS)
Bug Heroes 2 (iOS)
Sid Meier's Pirates! (iOS)
Evolution: Battle for Utopia (iOS)
2XL ATV Offroad (iOS)
Trigger Fist (iOS)
Second Chance Heroes (iOS)
Dead Rage: Revenge Soul (iOS)
Galactic Fantasies prelude (iOS)
Sky Gamblers: Storm Raiders (iOS)
Scorching Skies (iOS)
Dead Space (iOS)
Eliminate Pro (iOS)
Warpgate HD (iOS)
Dogfight 1951 (iOS)

most have high ratings, all look good. A lot of racing/flight games are passable, protoxide or fractal combat have pretty good gfx. plus there are ports like re-volt and carmageddon
will post moar


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2014)

Infinity Blade 1 & 2


----------



## ashs1 (May 15, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Best would be Categorize it according to genre.
> If you do that, Asphalt 8 would be on number 1 under racing games, since Real Racing *sucks*.
> 
> And list in reverse chronological doesn't make much sense here. But that's personal choice I guess.



i don't think its correct in comparing asphalt 8 & real racing 3 despite being both racing games... 
Racing can be further classified into 2 categories : Arcade ( where asphalt8 & NFS MW would be the best choices ) & Simulation ( where RR3 is miles ahead of GTR2 .) 

I can't believe Virtua Tennis wasn't mentioned anywhere..easily the best tennis game on iOS/Android !!!


----------



## Prashmith (May 15, 2014)

yep,should I figure out this all according to genre and please people dont post smallies here like i mean splinter cell blackl;ist spider bot or other sch having big names but just a arcade short tie ins


----------



## Anorion (May 16, 2014)

^
yes, another eg like that is mass effect galaxy.



some more

Chaos Rings Omega
Eternity Warriors 3
Carnivores: Dinosaur Hunter
Neon Shadow
Juggernaut: Revenge of Sovering

Archetype (iOS)
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X (iOS)
Hero of Sparta II (iOS)
James Cameron's Avatar (iOS)
The Journey Down: Chapter 1 (iOS)
LEGO Batman: DC Super Heroes (iOS)
Fast Five the Movie: Official Game (iOS)
Speed Forge Extreme (iOS)


----------



## Prashmith (May 16, 2014)

yep anorion i am planning to soon add all the games you mentioned as a single list on top of this thread with screenshots/banners how can i add small banners ?i know how to only add big screenshots?

and sorry to say you but some games you mentioned i bet also are like that,smallies.


----------



## Anorion (May 16, 2014)

^nope, which one. Walking Dead is called season in android and episode in ios.. or other way around, and has bunch of stupid small apps with walking dead label. apart from that cant think of smallies.


----------



## Prashmith (May 16, 2014)

oh okay i was also after walking dead.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> ^nope, which one. Walking Dead is called season in android and episode in ios.. or other way around, and has bunch of stupid small apps with walking dead label. apart from that cant think of smallies.



okay and pleas dont post without mentioning wheather its android or ios


----------



## Anorion (May 16, 2014)

(iOS) ones are exclusive, one without labels are on both stores.

PS : this will look awesome with images, looking fwd to it

PPS : sorted 



Spoiler



*FPS*
Carnivores: Ice Age Pro (iOS, android)
Carnivores: Dinosaur Hunter (iOS, android)
Neon Shadow (iOS, android)
The Walking Dead : The Game (iOS, android) 
Modern Combat 2: Black Pegasus (iOS, android)
Modern Combat 3: Fallen Nation (iOS, android)
COD : Strike Team (iOS, android)
COD : World at War Zombies (iOS)
DEAD trigger (iOS, android)
Brothers in arms 2 global front (iOS, android)
Dead trigger 2 (iOS, android)
N.O.V.A. (iOS)
N.O.V.A. 2 (iOS, android)
N.O.V.A. 3 (iOS, android)
Dead Rage: Revenge Soul (iOS)
Eliminate Pro (iOS)
Archetype (iOS)

*TPS*
Epoch (iOS, android)
Frontline Commando 2 (iOS, android)
GTA 3 (iOS, android)
GTA Vice City (iOS, android)
Mass Effect Infiltrator (iOS, android)
Deus Ex : The Fall (iOS, android)
Gta San Andreas (iOS, android)
Shadow gun Deadzone (iOS, android)
Resident Evil Mercenaries VS (iOS)
Trigger Fist (iOS)
Dead Space (iOS)

*Action/Adventure*
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light (iOS, android)
The Amazing Spider Man (iOS, android)
The Amazing Spider Man 2 (iOS, android)
The Dark Knight Rises (iOS, android)
Lego Star Wars the complete saga (iOS)
Republique (iOS)
Alien Zone (iOS)
Thor : Son of Asgard (iOS)
Devil May Cry 4 Refrain (iOS)
Avengers Initiative (iOS)
Second Chance Heroes (iOS)
Hero of Sparta II (iOS)
James Cameron's Avatar (iOS)
The Journey Down: Chapter 1 (iOS)
LEGO Batman: DC Super Heroes (iOS)

*Racing*
NFS Most Wanted (iOS, android)
GT Racing 2 (iOS, android)
Asphalt 8 airborne (iOS, android)
Real racing 3 (iOS, android)
2XL ATV Offroad (iOS)
Fast Five the Movie: Official Game (iOS)
Speed Forge Extreme (iOS)

*Fighting*
Injustice gods among us (iOS, android)
SOULCALIBUR (iOS, android)
Street Fighter IV (iOS, android)
Street Figher x Tekken (iOS, android) 
god of blades (iOS, android)
The King of Fighters 2012 (iOS, android)
Rage of the Gladiator (iOS, android)
Batman Arkham Origins (iOS, android)
Bruce Lee: Dragon Warrior (iOS)

*Action RPG*
Chaos Rings Omega (iOS, android)
Eternity Warriors 3 (iOS, android)
Juggernaut: Revenge of Sovering (iOS, android)
Aralon: Sword and Shadow (iOS, android)
XCOM : Enemy Unknown (iOS, android)
Chaos Rings (iOS, android)
Star Wars : Knights of the Old Republic (iOS, android)
Horn (iOS, android)
Infinity Blade (iOS)
Infinity Blade II (iOS)
Infinity Blade III (iOS)
Sacred Odyssey: Rise of Ayden (iOS) 
Bloodmasque (iOS)
Coldfire Keep (iOS)
Evolution: Battle for Utopia (iOS)

*MMORPG*
Order and Chaos online (iOS, android)
World of Midgard (iOS, android)
Star Legends (iOS, android)
Galaxy on fire alliances (iOS)

*Hybrids*
After Earth (iOS, android) (endless runner + action combat)
Joe Dever's Lone Wolf - Act 2: Forest Hunt (ebook + action RPG)
The Last Express (iOS, android) (on rails action adventure)
Demonrock: War of Ages (iOS, android) (Reverse Tower Defense + RTS POV + Action)
Bug Heroes 2 (iOS) (Tower Defense + TPS)
Sid Meier's Pirates! (iOS) (RTS + Action/Adventure)

*Space / Air combat*
ARC Squadron (iOS, android)
Beyond Space (iOS, android)
Sky Gamblers: Air Supremacy (iOS, android)
Galaxy on fire 2 (iOS, android)
Sky Gamblers: Storm Raiders (iOS)
Scorching Skies (iOS)
Dogfight 1951 (iOS)
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X (iOS)

*Space RPG*
Warpgate HD (iOS)
Galactic Fantasies prelude (iOS)
Warpgate HD (iOS)

*Simulation*
Sim city (android, iOS)

*Sports*
FIFA 14 (iOS, android)


----------



## Prashmith (May 16, 2014)

OH YEY,started adding pics will take time and list may be modified .

BTW should i upload screenshots or logos?


----------



## Anorion (May 16, 2014)

gameplay screens... will look better rather than logos, banners or icons, and will give idea of what game looks like


----------



## Prashmith (May 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> gameplay screens... will look better rather than logos, banners or icons, and will give idea of what game looks like



fine i am posting a logo and gameplay screens yep some games have screenshot pause so no ui will be displayed one such is galaxy on fire 2

- - - Updated - - -

okay,sorted out everything used spoiler button for extra screenshots,i need help decideing the top 10


----------



## Anorion (May 16, 2014)

check with the metacritic ratings here *www.metacritic.com/browse/games/score/metascore/all/ios?sort=desc
and appbrain stats *www.appbrain.com/apps/popular/action/ that's for action

but older games have higher ratings, so if you are going for graphical richness, just go for latest in series in top 10. Guess you already have a similar approach from your posts. 

Good way to post the images.


----------



## Prashmith (May 16, 2014)

oh okay thanks ,

and Others you have right to debate or ask to change the listing

- - - Updated - - -

HALF LIFE 2 OFF ANDROID WE GOT OUR NO.1 AND i am completed the list off till first 25

- - - Updated - - -

PORTAL too is on android yey


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 18, 2014)

Asphalt 7 graphics


----------



## Prashmith (May 18, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Asphalt 7 graphics



Oh asphalt 7 heat u meant right???if so let me check I kinda missed it off.and should this list be in gamers section?


----------



## Anorion (May 18, 2014)

yeah but gfx are muuch better in 8 than 7 and there are good titles missing.

Gangster Vegas, Asphalt, NOVA, Modern Combat, the dark knight rises, amazing spiderman are all gameloft titles. There are also Blitz Brigade, BackStab, Eternal Legacy and Brothers In Arms: Hour of Heroes from them. 

think these titles by AAA publishers deserve to be towards the 10 / showcased 
Deus Ex the Fall and Chaos Rings by Square Enix
Injustice : Gods among by Warner Bros
Dead Space by EA
XCOM: Enemy Unknown by 2K games
RAGE HD by ID 
KOTOR by Aspyr media


----------



## Prashmith (May 18, 2014)

Okay.you are correct


----------



## Prashmith (May 24, 2014)

Anorion said:


> yeah but gfx are muuch better in 8 than 7 and there are good titles missing.
> 
> Gangster Vegas, Asphalt, NOVA, Modern Combat, the dark knight rises, amazing spiderman are all gameloft titles. There are also Blitz Brigade, BackStab, Eternal Legacy and Brothers In Arms: Hour of Heroes from them.
> 
> ...



How x com unknown the graphics seemed wacky to me can you post a good screenshot?
INJUSTICE gods among us ah I miss it all times

CAN WE HHAVE THE THREAD STICKY.?it will be helpful by a whole lot and I will update it once in 3 months.


----------



## Anorion (May 25, 2014)

yeah its an turn based strategy that has an rts like view that dynamically changes to third person shooter during the turns


----------



## .jRay. (May 25, 2014)

Smash hit should be on this list


----------



## Anorion (May 30, 2014)

Star Warfare : Alien Invasion


----------



## ankush28 (May 30, 2014)

Portal and HL2? They are console only game! So console quality too  Afterall nVidia Shield is GAMING CONSOLE.


----------



## Prashmith (May 30, 2014)

Agreed but do u know what shield runs on nvidia terga 3 and wait my tablet too runs on same!!! And who told u Shiled is a console if so YES ITS A ANDROID GAMING CONSOLE not like your iPhone which doubles as both ..And all those this or that that can be done and my tablet can run half life lol

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> Star Warfare : Alien Invasion



Thanks I will add all those as I said before I update it once in a month if u want then please u all can also contribute by adding games like I did . 



Remember
400x200 around size of logo and the screenshots should be of sane resol use tinypoc for pic upload BTW.


----------



## rish1 (May 31, 2014)

shield is just a mini tablet with physical hardware buttons


----------



## Anorion (May 31, 2014)

was holding on to posting one, because its rts pov. Free cam, and you can zoom in to the action, it looks good even on chrome and pc version, but not very practical for playing in this zoomed in mode. It has lots of fun levels for grinding, great story hidden in the quests, pvp mode, ctf, and in game economy. paid items are only cosmetic. no level caps since 2012, but there are seasonal events. the pre-production work was hijacked from a for pc title called blackstar, and the concept art for the game was done by David Levy, who worked on Tron. So the game has production values that is something totally different from the other mobile titles. don't think there will be anything like it ever again.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 4, 2014)

bladeslinger (ios, android)
*i.imgur.com/79dpokV.jpg

Death Dome (ios, android)
*i.imgur.com/BvR13Ow.jpg

dark meadow : the pact (ios, android)
*i.imgur.com/5QYL0V7.jpg

2K Drive (ios)
*i.imgur.com/EigV7j5.jpg

first touch soccer (ios)
*i.imgur.com/EZ0Ydvl.jpg

Spiral Episode I (ios)
*i.imgur.com/iHWYqbS.jpg

lili (ios)
*i.imgur.com/itYbRi4.jpg

prince of persia : warrior within (ios)
*i.imgur.com/iNbC8oj.jpg

mercenary ops (ios)
*i.imgur.com/atTvmdb.jpg

2013 : infected wars (ios)
*i.imgur.com/IN2akrI.jpg


----------



## Prashmith (Jun 7, 2014)

nice man,I will too be posting up by next month of june


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2014)

Avabel 
*i.imgur.com/bjvOajO.jpg
mmorpg f2p [iTunes][Play]


----------



## rish1 (Jan 6, 2015)

NFS No limits -- looking pretty awesome

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWjkr7NFXj0

P.s- did i post in wrong thread ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2015)

Not a game but check out EPIC CITADEL, its a technology demonstration..
I believe its the top of the line demonstration of graphical capabilities for a mobile platform.. seriously try it (and collect jaw from the floor)


----------



## Soumik (Mar 19, 2015)

Epic Citadel doesnt blow my mind. But am waiting for the Unreal 4 demo benchmark to drop on android. That looked freaking amazing!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Modern Combat 5 just went free. Its a pretty console quality in graphics. Try it out.

Also, Dungeon Hunter 5 looked decent to me for an isometric RPG.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice shares.

I don't see my games being on that level of graphics quality.

Clash of Clans, Brave Frontier, Deemo, Final Fantasy Record Keeper.

Oh i love Big Hero Six - Bot Fight sleek design - not that extravagant though.


----------

